

Experience VR using the Myo armband - LegendaryTeeth
http://developerblog.myo.com/experience-vr-using-the-myo-armband/

======
shubb
Initially I assumed that this was just an accelerometer, but actually the
device detects hand motions by detecting electric impulses from the skin.

That's really exciting - even if it can only detect fairly gross gestures, it
opens up all kinds of applications! When developers get hold of these kits we
could see some really cool stuff.

~~~
rimunroe
I own an early kit, and got to play around with a more recent one a bit ago
too. Sadly, my experience wasn't very positive. The API felt super restricted,
and it didn't seem like it was improving much.

[edit] Additional details: it's extremely limited in which gestures it
detects. At the time I used it, it could detect a relaxed hand, a clenched
fist, a wave outward, and curled fingers in an "O" shape. There may have been
one or two that I forgot, but it wasn't many at all. Additionally, it could
tell if you were rotating your hand clockwise or counter-clockwise. The
detection of the gestures wasn't great. I found myself having to very
deliberately move my hand into variations on these basic gestures until it
picked up on them. The degree to which it picked up on gestures got
drastically worse if I lowered the band on my arm to relieve the pressure (the
band was quite snug).

The combination of being limited to a very few specific gestures and the poor
accuracy of the device just left me feeling very disappointed.

~~~
shubb
Ideally, you'd want access to the underlying data, and some tools for working
with it... sad although there might be some technical reason like they don't
stream all the data back over the wireless link.

